# My new ride



## Adam1 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Better than mine - but I do love the beach


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry, I am Dutch


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Adam1 said:


>


congrats man looks great. rims are hot.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Adam1 said:


>


Thats soooo nice. I love subies! is that an STi or wrx?


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

*Transportation I prefer*,


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

sweeeeeet ride man can you still enjoy it bein all fried out


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

hmmmm


----------

